
All possible moves in chess? - AquiGorka
Is it not possible now a days or at all?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chess.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;5135&#x2F;can-the-total-number-of-possible-wins-draws-losses-be-calculated
======
w3r3c3
i bet you could start by sacrificing horse to kings bishops pawn, forcing king
to take, and mapping the checkmates from there. its an effective way to force
them to play a defensive game which can be mapped out yo!

